# Schweden - Angeln am See "Unnen"



## dasBo87 (23. März 2009)

Guten Tag,
ich fahre im Mai für eine Woche nach Schweden an den Unnen See. Nen Kumpel und ich wollen dort fischen, haben eine Hütte + Boot gemietet. Wir waren noch nie an dem Gewässer udn hab noch nicht so viele Informationen sammeln können. Kennt jemand den See, bzw. war jemand schonmal da und kann mir Tips geben zum Fischen und so?! 
Vielleicht kann jemand mal berichten wie sein Urlaub dort war.

Schonmal Danke,
Gruß Bo


----------



## BallerNacken (23. März 2009)

*AW: Schweden - Angeln am See "Unnen"*

guck ma den bericht hier an:

klickmichhart


----------



## hajobu (23. März 2009)

*AW: Schweden - Angeln am See "Unnen"*

Der Unnen ist klasse zum Angeln, ich persönlich finde ihn viel schöner als den Bolmen !!!
Kleiner Tip am Rande, von Unnaryd Richtung Bolmen geht eine kleine Straße nach links ab zu einem Berufsfischer. Heißt "tyraholm". Dort kann man klasse Fischgerichte essen und auch noch prima und preiswert geräucherten Fisch kaufen !


----------



## Lex (23. März 2009)

*AW: Schweden - Angeln am See "Unnen"*

Tagchen,

ich halte den Unnen auch für ein sehr schönes Gewässer, war schon mehrfach dort, auf dem Campingplatz in Unnaryd. #6

Worauf wollt ihr denn fischen? Hecht und Zander?

Gruß, Alex

PS: Den Link zum o. g. Berufsfischer dazu kann ich auch gleich liefern: http://www.tiraholm.se/


----------



## dasBo87 (24. März 2009)

*AW: Schweden - Angeln am See "Unnen"*

@Lex,
wir wollen hauptsächlich auf Hecht fischen (schleppen). Obwohl wir versuchen wollen, den einen oder anderen Zander zu fangen (aber müssen gucken wegen der Schonzeit - habe hier gelesen das der Zander im Mai Schonzeit hat)...

Kannst du mir ein paar tips geben, Köder, welche Kanten guckt waren (Tiefe) usw.?
Könnte mir vorstellen, dass wir es auch mal auf Aal versuchen wollen vom Ufer, geht es auch vom Ufer aus auf Zander?

Gruß Bo


Danke, für die Antworten!


----------



## daniel_ (24. März 2009)

*AW: Schweden - Angeln am See "Unnen"*

Wann fahrt ihr denn genau dort hin?
Sind auch Ende Mai oben, so könnte man sich ja mal zu ner gemeinsamen Tour treffen...

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## dasBo87 (24. März 2009)

*AW: Schweden - Angeln am See "Unnen"*

Wir sind die letzte Mai Woche, dort...
Könnte man ja nochma beschnacken, ob man ma nen Tag ne Tour macht.


----------



## daniel_ (24. März 2009)

*AW: Schweden - Angeln am See "Unnen"*

Das würde ja passen, sind vom 20. bis Ende des Monats oben..
oki, können wir ja nochmal kurzfristig drüber quatschen.


----------



## dasBo87 (24. März 2009)

*AW: Schweden - Angeln am See "Unnen"*

Alles klar!


----------



## Lex (24. März 2009)

*AW: Schweden - Angeln am See "Unnen"*



dasBo87 schrieb:


> Könnte mir vorstellen, dass wir es auch mal auf Aal versuchen wollen vom Ufer,



Aal ist derzeit offenbar verboten:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2424039&postcount=26

Was den Rest angeht: Du hast eine PN von mir. :q

Gruß, Alex


----------



## daniel_ (24. März 2009)

*AW: Schweden - Angeln am See "Unnen"*



Lex schrieb:


> Aal ist derzeit offenbar verboten:
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2424039&postcount=26
> 
> ...



Schick mir doch bitte auch mal die PN.

Vielen Dank

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Lex (24. März 2009)

*AW: Schweden - Angeln am See "Unnen"*

Done.

Gruß, Alex


----------



## dasBo87 (25. März 2009)

*AW: Schweden - Angeln am See "Unnen"*

Wo erhält man Gewässerkarten/Angelscheine?


----------



## Lex (25. März 2009)

*AW: Schweden - Angeln am See "Unnen"*

Die Gewässerkarte findest du im Web, siehe oben der Link im Posting von BallerMann. Die Fiskekort gibt's beim Campingplatz, weitere Ausgabestellen siehe Gewässerkarte.

Gruß, Alex


----------



## dasBo87 (31. März 2009)

*AW: Schweden - Angeln am See "Unnen"*

Hat sonst noch wer gute Fangerfolge gehabt? Große Hechte?


----------



## Strazatelli (21. April 2009)

*AW: Schweden - Angeln am See "Unnen"*

könnte mir bitte auch jemand diese pn schicken??? wäre super! vielen dank im voraus!

LG strazatelli


----------



## Lex (22. April 2009)

*AW: Schweden - Angeln am See "Unnen"*

Du hast Post


----------



## humwi47 (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Schweden - Angeln am See "Unnen"*

Die PN hätte ich auch noch gerne, sofern es noch möglich ist 
Habe letztes Jahr meinen ersten Meterhecht im Unnen gefangen:m


----------

